# Amazonian Amphibian Diversity Traced To Andes



## shockingelk (May 14, 2008)

Amazonian Amphibian Diversity Traced To Andes

ScienceDaily (Mar. 10, 2009) — Colorful poison frogs in the Amazon owe their great diversity to ancestors that leapt into the region from the Andes Mountains several times during the last 10 million years, a new study from The University of Texas at Austin suggests.

article: Amazonian Amphibian Diversity Traced To Andes


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice find. The article is based on this paper, which is freely available.
PLoS Biology - Amazonian Amphibian Diversity Is Primarily Derived from Late Miocene Andean Lineages


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

That paper also includes a fairly complete phylogenetic tree.
http://biology.plosjournals.org/archive/1545-7885/7/3/supinfo/10.1371_journal.pbio.1000056.sg003.pdf


----------

